# Looking for "Friends of Bill" in Monterrey



## lauriegabriel (Jun 19, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone knew of English speaking "Friends of Bill" that met regularly in Monterrey...

Is so, when?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lauriegabriel said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew of English speaking "Friends of Bill" that met regularly in Monterrey...
> 
> Is so, when?


I don't know about Monterrey, but you should have no trouble finding a group. I have seen signs half a dozen different groups within a 15 minute walk from my house in the center of Guadalajara. I have seen signs for them in other cities as well.

I just noticed that you specified "English speaking". That will be harder. There is an English speaking group that meets three times a week here under the auspices of an expat group. Maybe Monterrey has something similar. It is nearly as big as Gdl. There are 10 Spanish speaking groups in Monterrey according to one web site. One of them might know of an English speaking one.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Grupo del Valle English Meeting is in a suburb of Monterrey - San Pedro Garza Garcia. Street address is Valeria #100, San Pedro Garza Garcia (off of Calzada del Valle by the "David Statue"). This is in the Colonia Fuentes del Valle. 

Tuesday - 5:00 PM 
Thursday - 5:00 PM 

Alvaro at (01152) 1-818-029-4332


----------



## lauriegabriel (Jun 19, 2014)

*I was wondering if anyone knew of English speaking "Friends of Bill" that met regular*

Thank you all so much for your help. This helps to ease my mind when establishing a network upon arrival. I love it where we are now, in South Carolina- and I have met so many wonderful people. One of my biggest concerns with the transition has been the thought of that loss.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

when in doubt- go to a Spanish speaking meeting! It's funny, even if you can't understand the words, the feelings are the same. When I first came to Mexico there were no English meetings near me so I went to a Spanish meeting. Then they introduced me to a woman's meeting and I felt even better. Buena suerte!


----------



## Mr. P Mosh (Mar 14, 2012)

Already in Monterrey? hope you enjoy my city 

Also, excuse my ignorance but what's "Friends of Bill"?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Mr. P Mosh said:


> Already in Monterrey? hope you enjoy my city
> 
> Also, excuse my ignorance but what's "Friends of Bill"?


"Bill" is Bill Wilson, one of the founders of Alcoholics Anonymous. His "friends" are members.


----------



## lauriegabriel (Jun 19, 2014)

I came into town last week to find a house and we found one!!!

We will be moving officially the first week of Sept


----------

